# Over 100 Science Fiction and Fantasy books from KB authors FREE! This weekend



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

A bunch of Kindleboards Science Fiction and Fantasy authors get together every month and run free or discounted specials.

On 1-2 October, the promo includes over 100 books that are from KB authors that are all FREE

Check it out here: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the promo site! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Yay, Ann. It's been two years since I last had a thread in this part of the forum.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

New promo coming up this week. Check it out now.

http://pattyjansen.com/promo/


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

thanks for putting together these promos, Patty! They're awesome


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Awesome - 66 Free novels. Most of the authors are your friends, here on Kboards!

Check it out here: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Hoorah. Great to see this go live; so many great books!


----------



## GwynnEWhite (May 23, 2012)

The promo is already working a treat for me. Over a hundred downloads of Rebel's Honor and America hasn't even woken up yet!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

GwynnEWhite said:


> The promo is already working a treat for me. Over a hundred downloads of Rebel's Honor and America hasn't even woken up yet!


I agree. I'm not sure if I am just lucky here or not. My paranoia always makes me set my book's promo price the day before I need it to happen. This means I can see if the book's price change goes through correctly, and if not, take steps. I am so used to doing this for Freebooksy or Bookbub, I do it for everything now. Why am I telling you? Well, because I think this "trick" has side benefits like this:

1287 Downloads yesterday and already 88 today.

I think what happens is that a book that is normally paid suddenly appears on the free website's radar. They pick these kinds of book up, and suddenly the green line spikes. Then the next day the promo starts with the book already "warmed up"

Does that make sense?


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity, Patty! There are some great books in there--I had to grab a bunch.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

The X Generation series caught my attention...  purchased the first 3... thanks for posting.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

The 5-6 March promo is about to kick off.

More than 140 books in two sections:

1. Books in Kindle Unlimited
2. Free books on Kobo

Check it out here: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/


----------



## Adair Hart (Jun 12, 2015)

Glad to be a part of this promotion! Hope everyone enjoys the big selection of books to get!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm thrilled to be a part of these promotions! These work better for me than many paid promotions. Thanks for all your hard work on these, Patty!


----------



## Megan Crewe (Oct 8, 2015)

So excited for the March promo, and glad to be a part. Thanks, Patty!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for doing these promos, Patty!


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

So much to choose from.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

The April promo is now live!

http://pattyjansen.com/promo/

Get loads of free books


----------



## Jenny Schwartz (Mar 4, 2011)

Picked up some books for my kindle - and shared the news to the Australian Romance Readers Association loop. Someone had already found "Demons and Djinn"


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I'm really gad this is going so well. This is the fourth or fifth one of these, and downloads are still coming in fast. I guess we must be reaching different audiences as new authors join.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Everyone go and get some books!


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

The weekend isn't over yet.

Lots of free e-books and a few e-book sets.

PLEASE grab a free copy of my novel GYPSY BLOOD - down in the fantasy section of Patty's giveaway.

"Gypsy Blood is for fans of dark fantasy who think they've seen it all. Where else are you going to find a novel that opens with life and death battle with a succubus, rolls into a vampire's palm reading session, which segues into a bathtub summoning ceremony and climaxes with a non-stop showdown between a blood demon, a city incarnate, and a mercenary band of mariachi armed with a homemade propane-powered kamikaze rickshaw and assorted armaments?" - Hellnotes


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

This weekend's promo has just started. Grab great books for 99c.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

WHAT: HUGE SALE ON SCI-FI & FANTASY EBOOKS!!
WHEN: NOW, MAY 7-8
WHERE: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/
HOW: THAT'S A SECRET!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> A bunch of Kindleboards Science Fiction and Fantasy authors get together every month and run free or discounted specials.
> 
> On 7-8 May, the promo includes over 150 books that are from KB authors that are all 99c
> 
> Check it out here: http://pattyjansen.com/promo/


Cool. I'll be trawling for new books now then.  I've had my eye on Bound in Blue by Heather Senter. Going to get it now.


----------



## cvannatta (Jul 6, 2014)

Fabulous deal, of course, but look at all them gorgeous covers, too!


----------



## KevinMcLaughlin (Nov 11, 2010)

There's a really nice collection of books in there this month!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Browsing...

Y'all have some awesome covers!  Eye candy which is making me look more closely!  I've already picked up one, more to come!

Betsy


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Must take me a look! Thanks for the heads-up


----------



## Michael Alan Peck (May 8, 2013)

Thanks again for putting this together, Patty—the page looks great!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Thanks so much for all your hard work, Patty! Such a great event!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks great! Thanks for putting this together, Patty.


----------



## Salvador Mercer (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a book here, but I love the box sets too, great bargains and lots of good looking books there!  

Thanks for hosting this Patty, great promo!


----------



## Jenny Schwartz (Mar 4, 2011)

Okay, I guess this is the thread where (wearing my author hat) I admit huge cover envy for so many of these 99c specials. Such gorgeous art!


----------



## Kenson (Dec 8, 2014)

So much to read, so little time.  Where do I start?  The choice is fabulous.  Thanks for all your hard work, Patty, and remember with Wordpress - It's not paranoia if they really are out to get you


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

cvannatta said:


> Fabulous deal, of course, but look at all them gorgeous covers, too!


Some of those covers are amazing.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

It's not too late to grab free books:

http://pattyjansen.com/promo/


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

It's on again this weekend!

6-7 August. More than 100 Science Fiction and Fantasy books FREE. The promo now includes links to all retailers.

http://pattyjansen.com/promo/


----------



## George Saoulidis (Feb 2, 2016)

My Kindle is gonna go volcanic in this heat.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons (Jun 2, 2011)

Great selection. There are several writers whose works I've wanted to try and a free promo like this makes it easy to grab multiple titles. Extra nice that some are on Kobo, too, so I can read more comfortably (with my Kobo Glo HD) than using the Kindle app on my larger & heavier tablet.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Patty Jansen said:


> It's on again this weekend!
> 
> 6-7 August. More than 100 Science Fiction and Fantasy books FREE. The promo now includes links to all retailers.
> 
> http://pattyjansen.com/promo/


This promo is fantastic! On Amazon alone, I've already had 138 downloads of my novelette that's been around for awhile.


----------



## Jenny Schwartz (Mar 4, 2011)

Cover envy strikes again!   Great books and FREE!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

568 downloads of a SHORT STORY COLLECTION on Amazon so far! *Fans self* 

Didn't do any paid ads either, just listed it at a few free sites. Excellent promo!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

3-4 September: 99c books

Science Fiction and Fantasy
Many, many KB members
All retailers

Spread the word 

http://pattyjansen.com/promo/


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Good luck all!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2016)

Not bad results so far. Amazon and D2D (B&N)


----------



## bjbstories (Mar 15, 2015)

I totally agree! Some really great books in this promo. Even my mentor/guru Lindsay Buroker!!!!


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

This was the first promo to entice me to drop Liberty to 99c. Until now it has been $5.99, with the occasional $2.99 promo.


----------



## Eric T Knight (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks so much for putting this together, Patty. I really appreciate it. I'm looking forward to seeing how my new cover does.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Many thanks, Patty, for putting this together and good luck to everyone participating.

Readers, catch these deals while you can!

Happy reading.


----------



## Melanie Tomlin (Nov 9, 2015)

What an awesome selection of books! And a 'wide' promo to boot! Thanks, Patty


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks so much for putting this promotion together, Patty! I sent out my newsletter and posted on Facebook and Twitter.

My Facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1779973562279512&id=1649249058685297&substory_index=0

Twitter:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771933348574924800


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

Been through and done a lot of downloading!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

Free books this weekend!

Also remember to check out the audio page.


----------

